# What kind of yogurt is best?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What kind of yogurt do you give your babies? I want to give some to Eva..should I get plain non fat yogurt...I can't remember..thank you...:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Plain yes. Read the label to make sure it has live cultures. Brown Cow is my favorite brand. Some of the popular ones pasteurize it after it is yogurt, killing the cultures.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I like to give mine Kefir instead of yogurt since it has much, much more probiotic live cultures and is lactose free. Organic Lifeway is good and yummy . I drink it myself too! I don't like the trader joe's ones because they are way too sour/tart.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> I like to give mine Kefir instead of yogurt since it has much, much more probiotic live cultures and is lactose free. Organic Lifeway is good and yummy . I drink it myself too! I don't like the trader joe's ones because they are way too sour/tart.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Marisa. I didn't know that kefir has more probiotic cultures than yogurt. I love the Lifeway, I get the pomegranate or raspberry. It is not nearly so sweet or fruity as flavored yogurts.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We give Bella some of our Chobani Greek Yogurt - vanilla flavored.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I give plain probiotic yogurt, the brand is called Rachels Organic but I no idea if that's available to you guys - I mix a spoonful with half a raw egg and a drizzle of manuka honey and give it in place of a meal once a week.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Any kind of yogurt as long as it's no flavor or sugar added. Mine like it as a treat so I give them whatever we are eating (we rotate brands)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

And just make sure it has no artificial sweetener added.

I used to give Lady Stonyfield plain yogurt mixed with canned pumpkin. She loved it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Eek...looks like I'm the only one who gives it with Vanilla flavor. :brownbag:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Eek...looks like I'm the only one who gives it with Vanilla flavor. :brownbag:


The flavored yogurt is much higher in sugar than plain.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you so much! Eva is doing much better without the cottage cheese and butter...I will pick up some yogurt when I go shopping later this week.. I have never heard of Kefir..will have to check that out..:wub:


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

My babies dont like yogurt. Is that unusual?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> And just make sure it has no artificial sweetener added.
> 
> I used to give Lady Stonyfield plain yogurt mixed with canned pumpkin. She loved it!


I wish I could love yogurt , but, like Kerry, I cannot even begin to acquire a taste for it.

However ... Stonyfield organic plain yogurt tastes the best to me. So, when Snowball needs a little bit of yogurt ... that is what we use.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Thank you so much! Eva is doing much better without the cottage cheese and butter...I will pick up some yogurt when I go shopping later this week.. I have never heard of Kefir..will have to check that out..:wub:


April, kefir is basically liquid yogurt. It comes in a (plastic) bottle and is near the yogurt in the market.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> April, kefir is basically liquid yogurt. It comes in a (plastic) bottle and is near the yogurt in the market.


Thank you, Auntie Sylvia!!:wub:


----------

